# INS 94 Rosebloom



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Was sh built with a Gardner or a Caterpillar engine


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

Gardner.John then re-engined with a Cat


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks again John


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

Nimrod and Rosebloom were at the herring trawl in the 70s in the Irish Sea, I do not know whether they pair trawled or single trawled?


----------

